# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Spotovi o dojenju - plan emitiranja

## Mukica

na *RTL televiziji* spotove od sutra mozete vijeti u sljedecim terminima:




> 06.10.2006 14:30:00 30 Začin života 
> 06.10.2006 18:05:00 30 Sudnica
> 06.10.2006 20:10:00 15 Zabranjena ljubav 
> 07.10.2006 12:45:00 15 Zabranjena ljubav 
> 07.10.2006 16:01:00 15 RR Big Brother 
> 07.10.2006 20:05:00 15 Zuta minuta 
> 08.10.2006 12:45:00 30 Cijena savjesti 
> 08.10.2006 17:00:00 15 Salto 
> 08.10.2006 22:15:00 15 FBI Istraga 
> ...

----------


## bucka

:D

----------

:D

----------


## lidac2004

to je u vrijeme reklama?

----------


## irenask

vidjela sam "Ivanu Husar" baš je lijepa reklama

----------


## VedranaV

Što znači ovo 15 ili 30 nakon vremena?

----------


## litala

spotovi u trajanju 15 ili 30 sekundi

----------


## VedranaV

Aha, hvala.

----------


## litala

molim, molim   :Smile:

----------


## Dia

mi vidjeli jucer isto i. husar  :D

----------


## pale

Je li sinoć u kasnim vjestima RTL-a ( nešto sam gledala kroz san)bilo riječi o dojenju, RODI, bojkot paketa "SB" ili sam ja to sanjala   :Laughing:  
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## tinkie winkie

> vidjela sam "Ivanu Husar" baš je lijepa reklama


da i to na HTV-u

----------


## apricot

> Je li sinoć u kasnim vjestima RTL-a ( nešto sam gledala kroz san)bilo riječi o dojenju, RODI, bojkot paketa "SB" ili sam ja to sanjala


je, je... ivarica je bila

----------


## leonisa

a-ha! mene je probudilo pijukanje mobitela! teta slala: jel spavas, rode su na vijestima rtl-a i Leica se vidi. naravo procesuirala sam poruku kad sam se ujutro probudila :kiling me softly smajl:

----------


## pale

Uh *apricot* hvala bilo je skroz kroz san, ali bitno da je bilo   :Laughing:  
Već sam se zapitala za sebe, znaš ono "trudnički" snovi   :Laughing:

----------


## pale

E da prilog je bio odličan, baš kao u najljepšem snu   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

ajmo spojiti umove da ga nama spavacima projiciras  :Laughing:

----------


## pale

Može   :Laughing:

----------


## pujica

vidjela sad Ivanu Husar, super je spot   :Smile:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Upravo je na RTL-u bio onaj s Husaricom!! :D

----------

